# General > Biodiversity >  Bats!

## JamesMcVean

Hi 

A couple of nights ago at approx midnight...I was returning to my home in Thurso, and thought there were small birds swooping and fluttering at just above head height!!...Turns out to be a couple of small bats! The were really fast and would flit onto the corner of my house, before taking off and darting to and fro in the semidarkness...I stood and watched in wonder for several mins...

Cheers

James

----------


## wifie

How cool James - do I feel bats appearing in a story soon?

----------


## teenybash

Had a similar experience the other night........one little bat swaying and swooping so silently. Didn't seem the slightest bothered I was there with the dogs.....lovely.

----------


## JamesMcVean

wifie

I have a giant bat creature in my book - Gaia's Sword...but it is evil...lol

James

----------


## Metalattakk

James, there are tons of bats in the trees up the river, I believe.

I remember many years ago hundreds of them were swooping past me - on occasion their wings would clip the side of my head as they flew past - at around dusk.

----------


## sweetpea

I had bats when I stayed at Latheron and Watten. They are amazing! Love them. They add some ambience to BBQ's :Grin:

----------


## Green_not_greed

We see a lot of them especially on dry nights with low wind.  Swooping round the house 3 or 4 at a time chasing the insects - I'm sure the keep a few midgies down!  I'm near Achvarasdal and I think they probably nest in the woods or old houses in the woods.

Friends of ours have reported similar sightings at Stemster near Baillie farm.

GNG

----------


## wifie

I am so jealous of you lot - I would love to see bats.  I have only seen them in the zoo in Jersey and they were amazing.

----------


## Anne x

We have bats swooping and diving at night in the trees in our garden I just love watching them they dont hang around that long 

Not the case when I was younger and walking home from Guides they used to swoop down on us from a tree lined road I used to hate it

----------


## Kathy@watten

We have bats at our stables and on good nights when it is getting a bitty dark they are out and about and would easily be mistaken for birds flitting about, we also get them feeding at our house they come and eat the moths that come and flutter in the light at the door.

----------


## tigger2u

> I am so jealous of you lot - I would love to see bats. I have only seen them in the zoo in Jersey and they were amazing.


I have some bats here in Glasgow too, which surprised me but my house is near an area full of trees so I think they come from there. It's so funny watching the children here watching and trying to run along with them but they are way to fast for them and sometimes they come very close to clipping their heads.  :: 

I love to watch them too wifie, much better when you see them darting about naturally.

----------


## domino

It is estimated that a bat will eat 1,000 midges in a night.

----------


## teenybash

I've been enjoying the bats following me down the lane with the dogs on an evening.  I am fascinated by their silence as they go about their business.   ::

----------


## poppett

Saw bats many nights at the wooden houses in Pennyland scheme just above the glebe.   Plenty of midgies there for them to thrive on.   I have no problem with them, though some folks hate the very thought of them........like I am with bees and wasps!!

----------


## sweetpea

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/news...n-her-bra.html


Don't leave your bra's out on the line all night girls! ::

----------


## kas

At last, I saw my first bat of the year from the house, I was begining to think they were not around this year.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I had bats when I stayed at Latheron and Watten. They are amazing! Love them. They add some ambience to BBQ's


 I like burgers and sausage myself. ::

----------


## arana negra

> I like burgers and sausage myself.


 
 ::  ::  brillaint 

We get bats flying around the back patio above the pool some evenings mopping up the mossie (I hope) not seen any for a few nights now though.

----------


## emszxr

had to lift a bat of grass other day after daughter found it, and just before cat got it.

----------


## Welcomefamily

We get a couple flying around the back of the house every night at Dusk. I try to have a peaceful ciggy and the things are flying around and I know they wont hit me but they get very close.

----------

